# Alguien sabe como grabar varios sistemas operativos en un mismo cd o dvd



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 14, 2009)

disculpenme si hago mal en preguntar esto pero me interesa este tema.si estoy rompiendo reglas del foro haganmelo saber . saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 15, 2009)

No se entendio muy bien, pero por si no lo sabes, un DVD-R tiene aprox. 4Gb para almacenar datos.

Puedes meterle varios Win XP en un solo disco DVD.

Si son distribuciones de Linux, igual.


Saludos.

PD: Como los grabas?, Busca en google "programa quemador dvd".


----------



## unleased! (Jul 15, 2009)

Con un programa llamado Nlite se crean los famosos desatendidos estilo al WinUE de BJ, creo que también se puede usar para meter varios S.O.

Que S.O. piensas meter?



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Puedes meterle varios Win XP en un solo disco DVD.
> 
> Si son distribuciones de Linux, igual.


El problema es que así directamente volcado no bootea al arrancar el PC.

Abur!


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 15, 2009)

creo que no me entendieron muy bien. pero hay un programa con el que tu puedes grabar varios sistemas operativos ya sea winxp o winhome y winvista o los que sean.este programa lo que hace es que todos los archivos o elementos iguales entre un sistema operativo y otro solo lo copia una vez y lo pone disponible para los 2 a la hora de ser utilizado.puedes meter hasta 10 sistemas operativos en un dvd o mas. yo tengo un tutorial de como meter winxp y winhome en un mismo cd booteable que te permite elegir cual instalar a la hora de formatear. si ustedes quieren yo les paso el tutorial. pero a mi no me quedo muy claro como meter varias versiones de winxp por que no lo explica.  

saludos.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 15, 2009)

aqui esta el tutorial


----------

